
Blockchains can’t stop counterfeits - data37
https://medium.com/@vr6/blockchains-cant-stop-counterfeits-7f092ee9475
======
data37
The problem is, blockchain has little role to play in connecting the physical
world to digital world in a full-proof way. Attaching a digital identity to a
physical object and verifying it, is still a huge problem.

